

What is the Flame Virus? - Techopedia
http://www.techopedia.com/definition/28640/flame-virus

======
jnbiche
"Deadly" virus? I'm OK with a little hyperbole to stir up user interest, but
calling a computer virus that spies on people is hardly deadly.

